# My 1st plywood



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

First of all, this slingshot looks like Dan's "Scallops". I admit it. But you can believe me or not, I didn't come about the design as a result of trying to copy his nice frame, one of which he was nice enough to GIVE to me without my asking.
The impetus behind this model was to be one of my series of "Pocket Buddy" slingshots. These are small pocketable slingshots to carry in your pocket and use either OTT flat bands, or chinese tubes rigged as shown.
When you start with a high "pinch" grip, like I did with the "Dayhiker", and then begin trying to come up with an original design, you usually come out with something looking like Perry's or Martin's designs. All my pinch grip slingshots had a U-shaped crotch, and I got to thinking about making them more like naturals, which have a V-shaped crotch. And believe it or not, this is what came up. It is pretty hard to come up with a slingshot that doesn't look like someone else's.

Here they are together just to get this look-alike thing out of the way.









I don't have any fancy tools, but I did buy a portable scroll saw to cut this out of a piece of birch plywood (not the best material, but adequate). I have a dremel now, too, which I have a hard time trying to control.







There are no scalloped curves here, just a blunt shape that makes a good grip.









See: no scallops. Strong and small.









That green patch you see is where the birch outer veneer came unglued. I didn't bother to glue it back, it was too small and thin to make any difference. There are 4 coats of spar varnish on this to protect the wood, which, as I said, isn't really the best -- not as good as multiplex.









I have more "Pocket Buddies" in the works, too. Board cuts and naturals. I like these little things.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

very nice! -- Tex


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice one! I like linseedoil better, too!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Man that is nice, good job! I like the pocket size slingsshots also. 
I know what you mean about the dremel tools, I don't get along with those. I have ruined more things with dremel tools than I have made. A good set of rasps and files make short work of wood.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

It looks good to me Dayhiker well done mate. The V shape between the folks looks and works very well


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great job DH and you say I'm leaving the caveman club......








just goes to show why I need to stick to naturals....


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice job DH!!! I like it too!!! :0)


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks fellas. I got a 2' by 4' piece of plywood, so I am sure there will be more once I'm done with the conference and classes.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks really easy to make using just a jigsaw, a rasp and some sandpaper.
Good one Man!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice slingshot ,How do you hold it ?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice job!!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

nice work DH.. that came out great...







i like it...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

brooklyn00003 said:


> Nice slingshot ,How do you hold it ?


Brooklyn, I hold it like this (I'm using Dan's here).


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Very nice. I've been planning something similar to make from mahogony. The v-shaped fork should be stronger for wood frames than the u-shape.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> The v-shaped fork should be stronger for wood frames than the u-shape.


Why? I would've thought the longer and sharper the fork, the easier to break.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> The v-shaped fork should be stronger for wood frames than the u-shape.


Why? I would've thought the longer and sharper the fork, the easier to break.
[/quote]

The v-shape places less cross-grain force on the fork.This makes no difference with plywood frames, but with plain, non-laminated wood, you have to pay attention to the amount of force applied across the grain.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Super, I like the V.


----------

